# Vaporesso Nebula Kit - A quick review



## Tanja (24/10/17)

Vaporesso Nebula Vaping Kit

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vaporesso-Nebula-TC-Kit-with-2ml-Veco-Plus-Tank.html

I won this amazing little kit in a competition by @Heaven Gifts (https://www.heavengifts.com) and I have to admit, the box says “Be Amazed” – I am!

From the moment I was announced as winner, things were just smooth. I was announced the winner on Tuesday 17 October and sent my details through Wednesday morning. By Friday I received my DHL tracking number and I had my new kit in my hands on Tuesday 24 October – all the way from China!! No import duties, no fuss!! Amazed!!

*About the packaging*
The mod is packaged in a very neat and compact box and comes with the 2 ml Veco Plus Tank, a pre-installed Clapton coil, a spare ceramic EUC coil, a spare glass, some o-rings, and a USB charging cable.







*About the mod*
The mod is a real looker! I received the gunmetal colour and I love it! It’s a compact size and fits very comfortably in my hand. It can accommodate the normal 18650 battery or the bigger 26650 battery. It has a standard OLED display with all the standard settings on it. The only thing that I noticed with this mod is that it “resets” sometimes when idle for a while and asks to confirm the coil.




*About the tank*
The Veco Plus tank is very easy to disassemble and even easier to replace the coil! Filling up the juice is also very easy. You simply screw off the top and refill. I’m getting pretty good flavour as well from the pre-installed coil. I am impressed! The tank does however get hot very quickly after a couple of pulls.

I tried a couple of tanks on it just to see what it looks like.


In terms of looks, the Veco Plus looks by far the best on this mod! The Wasp Nano does not look bad, but I definitely need another drip tip to go with this mod! The Wotofo Serpent Alto also looks good on this mod, but I can’t say it’s my favourite tank. My favourite tank, the ESG Skyline, looks very odd on this mod. It is a bit too tall for this mod, and I will rather stick with it on my Voopoo Drag.

*Overall*
I am really impressed with this kit and the look and the feel of it. I am also exceptionally impressed with @Heaven Gifts and the service I received from them! I can highly recommend them to anyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (24/10/17)

Awesome review @Tanja seems you have a knack for this. Looking forward to reading more reviews from you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

Friep said:


> Awesome review @Tanja seems you have a knack for this. Looking forward to reading more reviews from you.


Thank you @Friep! It's the first time I did this, and just wanted to give some honest feedback...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Vaporesso Nebula Vaping Kit
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vaporesso-Nebula-TC-Kit-with-2ml-Veco-Plus-Tank.html
> 
> ...



That was such a good read i have FOMO now on these Nebula Mods now. Many happy vapes on it and would like to see your review on the Skyclone. I have one inbound soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That was such a good read i have FOMO now on these Nebula Mods now. Many happy vapes on it and would like to see your review on the Skyclone. I have one inbound soon.


Ooohhhh... I have many stories to tell about the skyclone! Hahaha... such a finicky but amazing tank! Will never let it go! But those are stories for another day... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Ooohhhh... I have many stories to tell about the skyclone! Hahaha... such a finicky but amazing tank! Will never let it go! But those are stories for another day...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Eagerly awaiting the review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Eagerly awaiting the review.


The pressure! Hahaha! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Great writeup, photos and review @Tanja 
Lovely!
Looks like a great mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great writeup, photos and review @Tanja
> Lovely!
> Looks like a great mod


 I'm loving it so far! Time will tell more... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Vaporesso Nebula Vaping Kit
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Vaporesso-Nebula-TC-Kit-with-2ml-Veco-Plus-Tank.html
> 
> ...



@Tanja this is good to know!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (25/10/17)

@Tanja, thanks for the nice read. I hope you will do more of these in the future 

And Congratulations on your prize!
Is this the new home for the Wasp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (25/10/17)

TheV said:


> @Tanja, thanks for the nice read. I hope you will do more of these in the future
> 
> And Congratulations on your prize!
> Is this the new home for the Wasp?


Hmmm... not sure! Hahahaha... I kinda surprisingly like this Veco Plus tank! I might just have to get another mod for the wasp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (25/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Hmmm... not sure! Hahahaha... I kinda surprisingly like this Veco Plus tank! I might just have to get another mod for the wasp!


That is a good problem to have! Really glad you are enjoying the new toys. That is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (25/10/17)

Awesome review @Tanja - thank you for sharing with us... it looks amazing... its my favourite  by far - and I don't even have one - lol  been wanting one for a while now  
Well done again on the win  really happy for you - and you are right @Heaven Gifts service is absolutely spot on. Take care and enjoy your new NEBULA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (25/10/17)

Vapessa said:


> Awesome review @Tanja - thank you for sharing with us... it looks amazing... its my favourite  by far - and I don't even have one - lol  been wanting one for a while now
> Well done again on the win  really happy for you - and you are right @Heaven Gifts service is absolutely spot on. Take care and enjoy your new NEBULA


Thank you very much!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

